# Orbea Rise vs. Specialized Levo SL



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Testing now of the 36 lb bikes. Won't break your back but it may break your bank. 









Anybody curious about this comparison? Have experience or thoughts to share?


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm curious and now there's that new Trek e-caliber that's supposedly lighter than either. I'm in the market for two bikes and can find a pair of Levo SLs this week, the Orbeas wouldn't ship till October/November, not sure about the Trek. Not wild about buying bikes in this market.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

RDO said:


> I'm curious and now there's that new Trek e-caliber that's supposedly lighter than either.


The Trek E-Caliber is not-at-all comparable to either of these bikes. The E-Caliber's 60mm of rear suspension puts it in a whole different class of bike than that of the Orbea Rise's 140mm and Speshy Levo SL's 150mm. They're apples-and-oranges in terms of intent and capabilities.

It's like saying you want a sports car included in a SUV comparison.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

DtEW said:


> The Trek E-Caliber is not-at-all comparable to either of these bikes. The E-Caliber's 60mm of rear suspension is whole different class of bike than the Orbea Rise's 140mm and Speshy Levo SL's 150mm. It's apples-and-oranges in terms of intent and capabilities.


That's true in many ways, but for my purposes the e-caliber presents a dilemma. I usually ride the same trails alternating between a Specialized Fuse and a Stumpjumper. As I like hardtails, lighter bikes and want to get exercise it might be a good option. At any rate I'm open to any info (including availability which is a major problem for the Orbea) on the Trek.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, lmk your thoughts. How superior is the Orbea for the money spent?


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

I'd pick the Orbea....really like this category of emtb..

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

They are both bad ass. You can tune your Orbea back to the same power output as the SL. But not the other way. I’d let my checkbook talk.


----------



## RDO (Apr 26, 2016)

Gutch said:


> They are both bad ass. You can tune your Orbea back to the same power output as the SL. But not the other way. I'd let my checkbook talk.


The Orbea looks great and from what I've read people are very happy with them. FWIW my wife is underwhelmed by the color of the green Levo SL that's available here.

The attractive things about Specialized are the dealer network, availability and the fact that we've been very happy with our Creos (I've even got that booster battery that I never use). The Creo is lighter than the Levo, so we'd probably be working harder (which is a good and a bad thing, we do need exercise).

No doubt will be losing some sleep over the decision.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

For what it's worth, my buddy did this ride today on his Levo SL with only 1 range extender pack. Yes, he is fitter than the average ebiker, but still impressive that the motor is this efficient.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Morning ride! I’d hate to see the afternoon ride. Lol.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Testing now of the 36 lb bikes. Won't break your back but it may break your bank.
> View attachment 1919760
> 
> 
> Anybody curious about this comparison? Have experience or thoughts to share?


Can't wait to hear your take on the Rise. I have one on order, with an April 9 date. And I'm a non-ebiker, but the weight and specs of the Rise sold me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

As far as these two bikes go, I find it a bit difficult to consider them all that similar given the dramatic differences in their drivetrains and power. For me, the "best of both worlds" aspects of the Rise sold me on it. Also, the 36 pound myth needs to go. Properly kitted up with burlier suspension and pedals, more like 38-39. That's still 10 pounds less than my Pivot Shuttle. 

I was super impressed with how "balanced" the Rise was/is. I launched a jump and it just felt "right". No front end dive or rear end drop like some heavy eMTBs. 

Conditions around here kinda suck right now as the snow melts, but I'll report back after more saddle time.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

RBoardman said:


> For what it's worth, my buddy did this ride today on his Levo SL with only 1 range extender pack. Yes, he is fitter than the average ebiker, but still impressive that the motor is this efficient.
> View attachment 1919877


There's one burning question here though which is: How much did PHAT LARRY climb with his legs and how much did the motor climb?

That's the problem with the Levo SL since it expects so much from the rider. Thus it's very confusing when comparing to Levos or Decoys.

In this case, I suspect PHAT LARRY climbed 6000 feet with his leg muscles. The SL motor added 4600 feet.

It is cool but confusing nonetheless. There are apps now like the BLEVO that will break down the numbers exactly. Rider did this, and motor did this for any given ride.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

RickBullottaPA said:


> As far as these two bikes go, I find it a bit difficult to consider them all that similar given the dramatic differences in their drivetrains and power. For me, the "best of both worlds" aspects of the Rise sold me on it. Also, the 36 pound myth needs to go. Properly kitted up with burlier suspension and pedals, more like 38-39. That's still 10 pounds less than my Pivot Shuttle.
> 
> I was super impressed with how "balanced" the Rise was/is. I launched a jump and it just felt "right". No front end dive or rear end drop like some heavy eMTBs.
> 
> Conditions around here kinda suck right now as the snow melts, but I'll report back after more saddle time.


Agreed. 36 lbs is possible for the Rise but not ideal. Still, I can see a lot of buyers going that route. Weenies love that and the Euros too. Very XC.

I love that the Rise website ordering system allows all these options!!!!!!! Down with the Rekons and rise up with Dissectors and Minions.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

waltaz said:


> Can't wait to hear your take on the Rise. I have one on order, with an April 9 date. And I'm a non-ebiker, but the weight and specs of the Rise sold me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is unreal! Just sucks that my video is 35 minutes long right now and it will take significant hours to organize it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Gutch said:


> They are both bad ass. You can tune your Orbea back to the same power output as the SL. But not the other way. I'd let my checkbook talk.


So what kind of climbing range are you seeing? Trail mode, Turbo mode? How does it compare to other ebikes you've tried.

I'm finding that the the Rise in Trail mode and the Levo SL in Turbo mode are about the same in range. Speed and assist are about the same too.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

I would pick the Rise..imho. Dealer support in my area is good with at least 2 LBS in the area. One being Frame Up which is a great shop. 

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Francis Cebedo said:


> So what kind of climbing range are you seeing? Trail mode, Turbo mode? How does it compare to other ebikes you've tried.
> 
> I'm finding that the the Rise in Trail mode and the Levo SL in Turbo mode are about the same in range. Speed and assist are about the same too.


It's not that simple, unfortunately. The Rise has two distinct power profiles - and comes by default with Profile 1 enabled, which is very low on the power and assist settings. Make sure you do any testing on Profile 2, which is what most Rise owners use. Both are editable/configurable. But if you really want to do a proper comparison, I'd say use Profile 2.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

Francis Cebedo said:


> It is unreal! Just sucks that my video is 35 minutes long right now and it will take significant hours to organize it.
> View attachment 1920135


I'd watch the unedited footage! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Francis Cebedo said:


> There's one burning question here though which is: How much did PHAT LARRY climb with his legs and how much did the motor climb?
> 
> That's the problem with the Levo SL since it expects so much from the rider. Thus it's very confusing when comparing to Levos or Decoys.
> 
> ...


Sure, Phat Larry is very fit. But regardless, a full powered shimano motor with a bigger battery will not last 10k' elevation gain unless you are riding with the bike turned off. If you want your bike to pull you up the hills with minimal effort, and SL is not for you.

He said he rode the full ride with the motor on, and he would do a few laps in a low eco mode going normal bike speed, then switch to trail and cruise up faster to let his legs recover, then back to eco for a few more laps. I was very surprised myself.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

waltaz said:


> I'd watch the unedited footage!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unedited??! That's not rated safe for someone at your young age.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, the first one is live!









Orbea Rise vs. Specialized Levo SL - Battle of the 36...


One of the most intriguing segments of e-mtbs today is the Lightweight E-MTB (aka sub-40 lbs.). The first round of e-mtbs with dozens of options today is the 45-55lb bike with a lot of power and a big battery. These bikes will be the majority of the e-mtb market as riders experience the full...




www.mtbr.com





The video footage I have is now technical at all. But I've been riding the SL for a year and the Rise we've taken on much more challenging terrain. Please comment on that article.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Francis Cebedo said:


> Ok, the first one is live!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video. I believe you mentioned that the Orbea was ridden in Trail mode for the test. My guess is that the (mostly older and heavier) people that can afford these expensive builds will find that Turbo is simply too much fun to resist. Therefore they will have to buy an extender or two - which means that the lighter "heavy EMTBS" that weigh 45 lbs with minions, bigger batteries and a cool display would make more sense for them.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks Francis for this comparison..I was really excited for the ebike market when the Orbea came out. If I was in the market for one this is the category I would shop....I see similar approaches from other brands coming soon, giving the consumer more choices.





Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## rj2 (Oct 19, 2004)

I rode FCs Levo SL for hours in Santa Cruz and the Rise for minutes on a fire road. I'd buy the Rise. It maneuvers more like my XC bike than the Levo SL.


----------

